# Double Crochet Chevron Afghan using "skip 2 stitches" not "double crochet decrease" method



## Bobbi18 (May 30, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for a double crochet chevron afghan pattern. As far as I can tell, there are two ways to make the "valley" of the chevron: skip 2 stitches or do a double crochet decrease. I made an afghan this way years ago but I can't find the pattern. I'm particularly interested in what happens at the ends of the rows.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Bobbi18


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Are you referring to what is called a ripple afghan?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

At the ends of the rows each side goes a bit ways up towards the next peak but not to it's completion.

Example of what you seek, but in sc.
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/zig-zag-baby-blanket.html
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/knit-or-crochet-ripple-baby-blanket.html
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/zigzag-blanket.html


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Check your local library for "The Harmony Book of Crochet". It has many chevron versions.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Here is a link and video which may help you...
Double crochet chevron afghan pattern https://www.google.ca/search?q=doub...=vvBMV9zbOuKwjwSa4LzQBQ#imgrc=_M7AMfIFHDvTwM:

And another one: https://www.google.ca/search?q=doub...=vvBMV9zbOuKwjwSa4LzQBQ#imgrc=6ykGlYuuMVhWSM:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

everyone has such nice patterns, here's my input

this one has 2 dc decrease
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neat-ripple


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

and this baby blanket...has skip 2 for the decrease 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p--j-burial-blanket


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Bobbi18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a double crochet chevron afghan pattern. As far as I can tell, there are two ways to make the "valley" of the chevron: skip 2 stitches or do a double crochet decrease. I made an afghan this way years ago but I can't find the pattern. I'm particularly interested in what happens at the ends of the rows.
> 
> ...


Here is a pattern that sounds like the one you are looking for.
http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-classic-double-crochet-ripple-stitch/
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is another pattern.
It seems a little confusing. Row 2 is refering to * in row one.
You work row 2 using the pattern between * * of row one.
DC into the next 9 DC. I believe this will leave you with the last DC and turning chain unworked.
http://www.craftown.com/Cozy-Afghan.html
Dick


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I have made this one many many times

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=3886&cid=19


----------



## peterleus (Sep 16, 2016)

Goggle Lion Brand Yarn site = they have lots of free patterns. One to try is "Terry Ripple Baby Blanket"


----------



## Thyjuan (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello, the black, gray, & white pattern that is in the image, is there a pattern for this? I would like to try to make this blanket.

Thank you


----------



## danni s (Aug 10, 2019)

I found the one you are looking for there is no decrease you skip two. 



ZTaijCphZDM
Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------

